# 27228 orif t-shaped acetabular fx w/2 approaches



## jfeazel (May 25, 2010)

Need coding suggestions for T-shaped acetabular fracture-dislocation with two different approaches.
Question: Just the 1 code?
27228-orif involving anterior & posterior (two) columns includes T-fracture & both column fx with complete articular detachment,or single column or transverse fracture with associated acetabular wall fracture with internal fixation
Dr fixed via an ilioinguinal and a Kocher Langenbeck approach.
X-rays & CT scans of the acetabulum, revealing a severey comminuted T-shaped acetabular fracture-dislocation with a posterior dislocation of the hip.

The transverse portion of the fx was identified in the anterior column. 
...The large posterior wall fragments were then pieced back together and reduced with the aid of ball spike pushers....hardware placed..verifying good reduction of the posterior wall and adequate placement of the plate.


----------



## jdemar (May 28, 2010)

yes, one code 27228 an anterior and then the posterior incision are each covered under this code.


----------

